# Did you know that Boat Werx of Texas is also a RV repair facility?



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Recently Boat Werx of Texas incorporated RV Werx of Texas to our facility? We are equipped to do any electrical, plumbing, hydraulics, wood, floors, generators, and engine work. We repair everything from pop-ups to full blown motor homes. So if your in need of repair work to your RV, call us and we'll get you taken care of.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

We are located in Kemah, Tx near Galveston.


huntnetime said:


> Where are you located?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Address and phone number please. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

4340 19th st.
Bacliff tx, 77518
281-559-boat (2628)


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

"RAMROD". What do you have, and what issues are you experiencing?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

R-Vision class A and the awning bracket punched a hole in the siding at the top of the camper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

